# Aloe vera and animals



## TheWoodward (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi there

I work for a company called forever living products.
It is a company based solely on selling products made of Aloe Vera there are products for both humans and animals. They do not test on animals and are very ethical company.

I have a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/healthyyouisahappyyou if you could like it for me. 
I also have a products page
http://www.healthyyouisahappyyou.myforever.biz/store

If anyone wants any advice one what to buy or what aliment its for please feel free to PM me. The products are for all animals big and small, longleat use them as an example. Or if you are interested in being a independent distributor yourself and benefiting the health or many animals and owners then let me know by PM I can give you more advice .

Thank you for reading ABI


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Pyramid selling at it's best eh?


----------



## TheWoodward (Apr 4, 2012)

Pyramid selling is actually something that has been banned in the UK. So not quite


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

HowStuffWorks "What is a Pyramid Scheme?"
_A product-based pyramid scheme is the same concept disguised as a legitimate direct sales opportunity. 
Here's how it works:

A distributor recruits 10 salespeople who each pay $500 for a starter kit of products to sell.
The distributor gets 10 percent of each starter kit that's sold.
The distributor also gets 10 percent of each product that any of his recruits sells, including more starter kits.
The recruits are told that the fastest way to make money isn't by selling products, but by recruiting more people to buy starter kits.
The people at the top of the pyramid get commissions from everyone in their downline, the many levels of recruits below them on the pyramid._

Naked pyramid selling has been banned but not product based Multi-Level Marketing!  The more people you recruit then the more commission you get so the people purchasing are paying pounds for products worth pennies. 

I have an aloe plant on my window sill that sorts out many problems - it cost me £1 over 10 years ago and is worth its weight in gold.  Aloe is a brilliant product but it's freely available without paying commission to a network of 'friends'.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

I have to pay to access your website :sosp:


----------



## TheWoodward (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never heard of anyone having to pay before let me check.


----------



## TheWoodward (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeap thats a problem at my end will be sorted by monday sorry about that.


----------



## brucekrausse (Sep 9, 2013)

Modern way of life and nutrition did not leave the pets out. They are fed with more and more processed - which is to say dead - food, with addition of many synthetic supplements. We have to thank such nutrition for their loss of vitality and immunity, the fact that they get sick more easily and have degenerative changes more early.

Dogs and cats are mammals that are by their biological constitution and physiological functions no different than human beings. With few exceptions they are susceptible to the same illnesses as people are. Therefore Aloe Vera acts in the same healing manner as it does upon humans.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

I've not said that Aloe isn't brilliant stuff for both dogs and humans - I use it myself.
My objection is this method of selling. If you look at the base website, it isn't about the product, it's all about making money!


----------

